# Does anyone know a good fertility telephone counsellor?



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi all

I'm currently looking for a fertility counsellor (to dicuss DEs, embryo adoption and a "challenging relationship" with my KD's partner  ) - but because of not having anyone to babysit for my LO, I'm looking for someone who would offer telephone counselling.  Ideally, it would be someone who is well-versed in issues facing singles who are TTCing and those with donor-conceived children.  

Does anyone know someone they could recommend?  I would hope not to pay more than about £30 a session.  I am not currently "attached" to a clinic so I can't make use of the free clinic counsellors.

Any thoughts gratefully received.  Thanks!

B xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Bethany 
I am sorry to hear that you are having troubles, if you want any help from us just shout. I'll pm you my woman but she charges £70-80 face to face in London, others like Zita West charge £130, so maybe out of London might be better if it is on the phone.
Also no counselling via clinics are free-I had one session included in my package for IVF but subsequent were £130 an hour.

Have you looked on the BICA http://www.bica.net/ where they are registered, and there are lists of them, some will do telephone work.
L xx 

/links


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

bethany - mine is excellent, charges £45/hour face to face, not sure about phone, will PM you
Suitcase
x


----------

